# Subfloor recommendations needed



## serrano7503 (Mar 4, 2009)

Plywood sub-floor recommendations needed,
I'll be installing 24"x24" tile, 
The house is a raised foundation, 2x6 floor joist 16" on center with 1" x 6" on top. My question is what would my best choice be to assure the I have a stable subfloor? 3/4 plywood glued and screwed?


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

The scary part is the 2x6 joists 
Deflection in them could be huge and a 24x24 tile is not very forgiving


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

What is the span for the floor joists?


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

griz said:


> What is the span for the floor joists?


Definately! There are calculators on the internet to figure out what size joist you should use, at what centers, to achieve a floor suitable for tile - especially 24" tile. Adding multiple layers of plywood would help, but, it isn't going to make up for poor framing


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Are you sure the floor joists are 2x6? Thats crazy..... I hope the span is very short.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

what about that stuff from huber
http://www.advantechperforms.com/advantech-advantage/Default.aspx


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Before you start thinking _above_ the joists, you need to start thinking _about _the joists.

Even at a 9' span, that configuration is not tile-able.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*really...*

I am so SICK OF THIS................Your a GC. so you say.....shoudn't you already know this....I would think as GC you should know about deflection rates /VS span..& structural members.....????? . this is another degradation to this forum and what CT is all about.... 

I can not believe "FIRST OF ALL" that with the technology out there that you could NOT do this on your own via - the INTERNET and the one thing that sticks in my head is...... It's an embarrassment as a GC frankly! ....to be asking these type of questions on a forum of professional contractors as a GC would be an embarrassment IMB.... PERIOD!!!! .....Capeesh! 

I am not trying to cut you down....OK.... you may be a great person.... and I am sorry if I offended you.. but do you understand why it gets irritating for some of us... do some research..and I do wish you the best serrano:thumbsup:... but you have to understand that this is totally an inappropriate question to be asking as a General Contractor....IMPO 


B.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Brian,

Ease up bud. Not everybody knows everything. If there were no questions here, what would be the need of the forum? While the OP should maybe know the answer, not everyone else does.

There are many reasons why a GC should know this and some why they wouldn't. If every "silly" question gets frowned upon, what have we become? CT is not a group of know-it-alls nor are we totally clueless.

If some questions really bother you, perhaps you should avoid certain threads.


----------

